# Aquatic, reptile expo in Toronto



## Egonsgirl

Hey everyone, check this out. Toronto Reptile Expo. They will have a live auction with the Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs. And aquatics vendors on site also... hmmmm!!! I got carried away at DRAS..... should I go, shouldn't I???... lol


----------



## Blitzcraze

Can u post a link I got carried away at draws too I walked away with 30 bags :/ and I got me marbled crayfish too lol


----------



## bigfishy

Blitzcraze said:


> Can u post a link I got carried away at draws too I walked away with 30 bags :/ and I got me marbled crayfish too lol


Where did you get that much Crayfish? at DRAS? 

Where you at now?  going to sell those crayfish out?


----------



## Blitzcraze

bigfishy said:


> Where did you get that much Crayfish? at DRAS?
> 
> Where you at now?  going to sell those crayfish out?


No the crayfish I got three in one bag for 1.00 the other bags where mostly plants some assassin snails ect I was the big guy sitting up front on the left with my girl snatching everything for 1.00 since no one wanted to bid lol

And as for selling them no im not sorry only three


----------



## Fish_Man

http://www.reptileexpo.ca/


----------



## manmadecorals

i'm 75% going


----------



## Egonsgirl

Thank you Fish Man, for the link. Hey Blitzcraze, I think I was standing pretty much next to you guys on the left side, where they were drawing the bags from the table to take up for bidding. You guys beat me to a few things. lol I wasn't paying attention and before I found out what the item for bid was, it was gone...... I stayed an extra hour, trying to get an anubias plant. Wish I could have stayed longer. My brother was sitting in the car, bored to tears.


----------



## matti2uude

bigfishy said:


> Where did you get that much Crayfish? at DRAS?
> 
> Where you at now?  going to sell those crayfish out?


No he's going say he's going to give them away and then sell them at the last minute. Lmao


----------



## Blitzcraze

Egonsgirl said:


> Thank you Fish Man, for the link. Hey Blitzcraze, I think I was standing pretty much next to you guys on the left side, where they were drawing the bags from the table to take up for bidding. You guys beat me to a few things. lol I wasn't paying attention and before I found out what the item for bid was, it was gone...... I stayed an extra hour, trying to get an anubias plant. Wish I could have stayed longer. My brother was sitting in the car, bored to tears.


Yea probably we where beside that guy go kept buyin all the annubis lol


----------



## Kerohime

I've gone to a few of these back when I was really into reptiles... 

I would have gone to this one on the 27th but will be away on a conference, bummer.

I highly reccommend it!


----------



## Egonsgirl

This show isn't just for reptile lovers, there will be a live fish auction also, and vendors. ;;; maybe I shouldn't go... hehe


----------



## default

matti2uude said:


> No he's going say he's going to give them away and then sell them at the last minute. Lmao


Lmao.
However I'm most likely going!


----------



## matti2uude

I'll be there.


----------



## default

Since its sponsored by zoomed, anyone know if they're gonna have their equipments for sale there? Been looking for those small canisters and even there lights.


----------



## bettaforu

I will be taking shrimps (cherries if not sold before then) and Guppies (Purple Snakeskins, Delta Blues, Moscos black fry) 1 Pinoy Paraiba baby Angel which survived from the previous batch, 1 pair of unique Sunshine Panda Lyretail Platys (female is pregnant and was a show winner at Brantford)
4 x Panda Corys, 5 x rare Corys (breeding group) 1 x Platinum white/blue CT male Betta, and several Platinum White dragon gened Half Moon female Bettas, and also 1 x pair of Platinum White Hms, all out of my gorgeous Platinum White/Gold HM BF male (here's the pic of him)








He was absolutely stunning!

So COME ON DOWN!!!


----------



## matti2uude

Can you please try and post a pic of your rare corys?
Thanks Matt


----------



## bettaforu

This is the best pics I could get of them, they are hard to catch and even harder to get them to stay still  They have a high fin and two spots on their sides and are a sort of irridescent green color....pretty things. There's 5 of them in the breeding group, don't ask me what the sex is as I can't tell. I won them as this group!


















this is one of the Delta Blue Guppies I have babies are going to the auction too.


----------



## matti2uude

I believe they are Corydoras Ehrhardti. Please Pm me how much you want for them. 
Thanks Matt


----------



## bettaforu

Hi Matt yes that is the right name for them. I want $35 for the breeding group.


----------



## Hitch

default said:


> Since its sponsored by zoomed, anyone know if they're gonna have their equipments for sale there? Been looking for those small canisters and even there lights.


judging from previous reptiles expos, zoomed will most likely have a table with their equipment. I am not sure what exactly they will bring, and it should be a good selections of goods.

And I will most likely be there! We from GTAA should all wear a tag or something with GTAA on it so we can at least identify each other from the sea of people.


----------



## default

Hitch said:


> judging from previous reptiles expos, zoomed will most likely have a table with their equipment. I am not sure what exactly they will bring, and it should be a good selections of goods.
> 
> And I will most likely be there! We from GTAA should all wear a tag or something with GTAA on it so we can at least identify each other from the sea of people.


Thanks for the info!
I guess i'll see you there, hopefully it'll be good.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey Hitch, if people were to wear tags, some of us would be in your face trying to read it. lol Unless you made the letters REALLY BIG, then us blind people wouldn't look like we were trying to get close to you!..  What if we all wore a certain color t-shirt, or hats?? What some of us won't do to be recognized.... lol Hope to meet some of you there. Have a good day.


----------



## bettaforu

I will be wearing a beige colored no sleeve top with animal prints all over it and I am short with reddish hair cut short....most people will recognise me anyway, or once they hear me speak they will know who I am, my accent gives me away


----------



## Hitch

Egonsgirl said:


> Hey Hitch, if people were to wear tags, some of us would be in your face trying to read it. lol Unless you made the letters REALLY BIG, then us blind people wouldn't look like we were trying to get close to you!..  What if we all wore a certain color t-shirt, or hats?? What some of us won't do to be recognized.... lol Hope to meet some of you there. Have a good day.


I was originally thinking just a normal sized tag in white with GTAA in black bold letters...so it should be more visible...but good point.lol

I would most likely be wearing a yellow polo. So if you see a big asian guy in yellow.....hopefully its me..lol

And I have just booked my schedule...planning to get there around 10ish.

See you there


----------



## Ciddian

we should totally get shirts made .... How about leather jackets like in Sons of anarchy! LOL

I -really- would love to go but I would get in so much trouble if I went. Hitch and Bigfishy know this....

I do wanna save up for a new light on the 90... wish I had the funds. take pics! Good luck in the auction!


----------



## Fish_Man

I'll be the guy you see topless with black shorts. 

I'll see you there Hitch bright and early


----------



## Egonsgirl

WoooHooo!!! Center of attraction !!!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I'm going to visit!


----------



## Egonsgirl

"I'll be the guy you see topless with black shorts."

That WoooHooo was for you Fish Man!


----------



## Hitch

Cool, see you guys there. 

I am actually in a meeting tomorrow morning and wont get there til 11 now. So hopefully they set up everything the same way as other auctions...so I can still get a chance to browse the items even while the auction goes on.


----------



## Jaysan

Manh-Tu and myself should be at this event.
We will be showing up around 12 though. =(


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I will come around 2pm, can't be there earlier.
I will keep a hand of my 5 years old blonde daughter, you will recognize me 

I can bring some free daphnia with me if someone want that.


----------



## Scotmando

I'll be there too!

I'll have the white Hat with *HOL* on it.

*Euro cup in June! Here comes the orange!*


----------



## default

Guy with a pinstripe dresshirt, see you guys there.


----------



## Egonsgirl

I'll be there early, wearing a burgundy golf shirt, maybe black ZUM jacket, longish dark hair and glasses.


----------



## matti2uude

This is one of the worst auctions I've ever been to.


----------



## Hitch

matti2uude said:


> This is one of the worst auctions I've ever been to.


really? what happened?

*this actually makes me feel a little better since I couldnt make it today*


----------



## Ciddian

haha mee too.. XD


----------



## Jaysan

matti2uude said:


> This is one of the worst auctions I've ever been to.


+2 to that...me and manhtu both went and were pretty disappointed.


----------



## Dman

Jesus the guy would say he's gonna hurry up then auction the next one off in 2 sec then go a.d.d on every other one, guy was no auctioneer. Needed more different fish for sale.


----------



## Symplicity

I really loved the Angel Fins booth I wanted to buy some stuff so bad but had to resist cuz I'm moving soon and already need to move afew tanks.


Ai starfire cannot compete with the ADA for the same price!! 60cm tanks

Picked up some shrimp food and that's about it


----------



## Hunter

*Vender*

I was selling the Axolotls and marblecrayfish

Gavin


----------



## charlie1

Symplicity said:


> I really loved the Angel Fins booth I wanted to buy some stuff so bad but had to resist cuz I'm moving soon and already need to move afew tanks.
> 
> *Ai starfire cannot compete with the ADA for the same price!! 60cm tanks*Picked up some shrimp food and that's about it


What is the difference?


----------



## characinfan

Jaysan said:


> +2 to that...me and manhtu both went and were pretty disappointed.


+3. Not great. Didn't pick up anything, and neither did my S. O. (though we admired the leachies). I have never seen so many snakes or tarantulas in my life. The fish selection was small.


----------



## Dman

+4 could be better, not bad, at least worth going for, just needs to be a bit more organized. All I picked up was 3 peices of driftwood at the end for 18$ for all3 and a couple other thing including a bag of Amazonia soil of angel fin for my 35 im starting


----------



## Hitch

ADA was there?


----------



## Egonsgirl

+5 The selection of fish was very disappointing. Alot of cichlids (someone shutting down), some really nice guppies (Anna), some shrimp, a few plecos, cories, killifish, angels, tetras. Not much to get excited about. There were a fair amount of plants, but again, not exciting. But then,,,,,,, it was a reptile expo, so most aqua keepers would possibly think it not worthwhile to bring the good stuff with not knowing how many people would be there for the fish (wouldn't want to stress out their gems, and not get a good price for them either I guess). Got worm cultures for a buck - banana, grindal, and walter.... that was goooood!! One neat thing was the 2 tv screens they had beside the auctioneer, showing the goods for bid..... but alot of times you couldn't see what it was or the lot #. But there were lots of great deals for snakes and reptiles. Angelfins (from GTA) was there selling ADA, NLS & Repashy. All in all I was there all day, and had fun with Anna and Scott, ( except for missing 1/2 the things I wanted in the auction, and getting stuck with different snails than what I thought I was bidding on {was straightening out a blunder the auctioneer made with my bid, and then saw the snails on the screen - asked the auctioneer what they were??? - "snails" I couldn't tell from the screen what they were, so I ended up winning the bid  wrong snails!!! } Sucked to be me.... oh well, I got lots of great samples from Zoomed, that kinda made up for it. Probably would not go again.


----------



## Egonsgirl

And yes, Angelfins had a nice booth with lots of different things to buy. The plants Jarmilca got (germ free) were great!..... some really small, but lots in the containers, and very healthy looking.


----------



## default

+7? Lol
Auction was a bummer, but got some cool things.
Got my plants from Angelfins, mister from mist king, and some driftwood from a. Kingdom. I left at 12:30 as soon as I saw the items for auction. Was looking for corys, plants, or anything unique. But The most interesting thing when I was there was endler guppies...


----------



## default

Oops +6


----------



## Ciddian

Its only been a few years since they have started with the fish stuff, its always been reptile only for a long time. I used to go when it was very small and at the school, I'd bring my little siblings. 

This was the first for the auction as far as I recall, so hopefully the next show will run smoother.


----------



## Symplicity

Hunter said:


> I was selling the Axolotls and marblecrayfish
> 
> Gavin


Hey Gavin I was the one with the friend early in the morning who put his finger in the tank and got scared and dropped his coffee looool!

Those guys are so kool! Im gonna research more on them!


----------



## Dman

Oh ya forgot. Big Al's had a good deal of a Betta bowl for 10$ but I picked up a fancy Betta to help keep the shrimp in line... Haha more like keep the kitchen table looking good, worked on a one gallon planted tank today a bit, but just beautiful bettas, I found a 20$ Betta with one eye she let go for 5$ that my dad felt bad for n bought. But this is a pic of mine


----------



## Scotmando

Well, yes, it wasn't the best auction I've gone to this past year, but there was some good out of it. 

The TV monitors displaying the individual items was a really awesome addition! Tip: turn the bag so we can see the lot #.

There was a lot more room!

There wasn't a lot of product on the auction for the aquarist. I only saw about 7 or 8 bags of plecos, 2-3 bags of shrimp, 3-4 heaters, a few nice guppies & bettas. But there were a lot of cichlids there.

We all could have brought something. I guess like me, you didn't know what to expect at a 'Reptile Expo', it was my first. I'll bring some stuff to the next one for sure.

I got a male & female white betta, blue delta guppies, a male Firefish (for my lonely female) and a bag of 10 Placidochromis Phenochilus.

Oh, and our 'fish guy' auctioneers are way better!


----------



## bettaforu

I was very dissappointed in it, but then it was a Reptile Expo! Sometimes when people are looking for one thing ie: reptiles etc, they are just NOT interested in anything else and in this case it was the fish stuff!

All in all it was an interesting day and I for one got some unique ideas that I will pursue in the future  You guys know what I am talking about 

I like the ADA setup tank at Angelfins and bought a nice plant to try out (will need to get hubby on the DIY Co2 again) as this one needs it. 

I sat/talked to a few of our members, but couldn't remember some of the others who were there, most people were walking around during the auctions, so it was hard to see people. At the fish auctions everyone is in the one smaller room so we can usually run into one another there, but this was spread out all over so harder to find people.

Did run into Igor who I haven't seen for ages, and we chatted for awhile, nice to see you again Igor and I will get some Mosura products from you when I get back.

Scott and Tina were a hoot! You guys made a boring day more enjoyable thanks!  

Louie/Pete/Gino and cousins, nice to chat with you guys again, hope those Guppies produce lots of babies for you. 

All in all it was a long day, interesting in some areas, boring in others. They DO need a better Auctioneer for sure. This guy started off at one price then jumped up $5-25 at a time which most of us are not used to, then when he didn't get any bids he seemed to get annoyed and many times lost people holding up their bidding cards. 

He seemed more interested in the reptiles and several times didn't know what a fish/plant was, or didn't say the name and I had to request the bag to be positioned so that the people could at least see the lot numbers, which is what many people were going by.

Their system was just ridiculous and allover the place, picking things from each table at random it seemed, and I couldn't find half of my things (they took them from you at the beginning so you didn't see where they put them?? on the right table or what? ) the kids (nice to get them involved) were totally out of it, not knowing what they were supposed to do or forgot to give people change back etc. 

Our fish auctions are much better organized, so maybe by the next time one of these comes up they will have learned from this experience and organize it a bit more.  

I too got one of those Betta bowls for "Tigger" my show champion, so he can have it all to himself  Gave Tina the Betta that came with it, a nice Turquoise/Green VT for her brother....hope he liked it, my 1st Betta was that color too.


----------



## Kooka

First time attending the expo this year, was there with my brother. I'm sort of freaked-out by reptiles/insects so it's ironic I was attending a mainly reptile show  

Big thanks to Angelfins, by far the best stand there. Picked up some ADA Amazonia soil and dwarf hairgrass. Great people and it was nice to meet you (also got a free ADA handbook which was a plus).


----------



## jarmilca

It think it was a good show overall considering that it was the first Reptile show with an aquatic component. Of course the number of fish items and the number of people bidding was not what we are used too. I was surprised that our booth with aquatic supplies draw attention of some of the reptile people. It was very nice to meet and chat with some of the GTAers and put a face to a username. We were surprised that we sold most of the plants we brought with us within the first hour. We will have more in the near future. 
I made a few photos during the show for people that did not have a chance to attend this show, hopefully more fish people will come next year. 
Here is the link to the pictures.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Jarmilca, those are awesome pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the one of you two also. I have to tell everyone that I bought some Repashy food, of course I first checked out their booth to see what their price was, then back to Angelfins, because the prices were the same, and of course I chose to support our GTA member.... great prices you two. 
There are things I forgot to mention in my other post. Thank you again Anna for the lovely betta, my brother has not seen yet. He will have to wait til wed to get him. But he thanks you also. The place was very busy, so even though I must have rounded the vendors section about 5 times, I only saw Simplicity in the crowd, I missed Igor (my daphnia he graciously brought for me thank you again, even though I missed out) and I didn't see half of the displays of the vendors. I didn't want to miss the auction. Serves me right for not getting there at 9am as I had planned.!!!


----------



## matti2uude

Yea I didn't really like the auctioneer. He didn't seem to care unless you were bidding on a snake. I tried bidding on a few items and he never even saw me. I had my hand up with my card I don't know how he could miss me. I didn't get to buy anything until the very end.


----------



## bettaforu

Tina your most welcome! Tigger LOVES his new home, plenty of glass to see out of and a nice floating piece of hygro on top to nap on when he wants  I REALLY like this Betta bowl and now wish I had bought a few more of them...maybe go over to BA's in Hamilton and see if they have any left on sale. 

You wouldn't have missed much at 9am ( I was there at that time) and nothing was going on, people just starting to get setup and the fish section was empty...I couldn't even get to put my little pullalong box in there by a seat


----------



## Dman

At least it was just the first one, it can only get better from there, I can't wait for the next one, so many. Buyers in one spot!!!


----------



## matti2uude

Bettaforu would've gotten a lot more for her corries if the auctioneer had acknowledged that I was bidding on them.


----------



## arktixan

Sounds like I missed some fun... wish I had the opportunity to go this year... hopefully i'll be able to do the next one.


----------



## Grant Crossman

I want to first say hi! Being the organizer behind the Expo's for a few years its always nice to see constructive thoughts and comments on how to improve the events themselves.

Thanks to CAOAC the crew that saw this auction through out from receiving my pitch to its final outcome on Sunday. It was a monumental effort by many, to start naming them all it wouldn't be respectful because I know I would miss one or two.

This was the first of what will continue as a new element to the Expo's including the two day event at the International Center the weekend of Sept 15 and 16th. The auction will be held on the 16th.

To say the auction itself ran with no glitches I would be wrong. To say it was a great starting platform to learn from would be accurate. I will cover a few quick points.

Yes the auctioneer was a professional of his trade however clearly he tried his profession a few times to often. I don't feel he showed any preference over the reptiles vs the aquatics I just think (this could be my fault) we worked the bidders a little more in the chairs showing the reptiles from bidder to bidder. As with the aquatics they were mainly viewed on the monitor.

I was appreciative of the selection of aquatics however still though wanting to see more participating at the auction level for entries. In the future I will ensure there will be more then enough on hand 

The tie in between reptiles and aquatics is a natural transition, aquariums - terrariums - vivariums - ponds etc. Bringing both groups under one event only makes sense. Its just finding the right fit. In time we will find that right mix and everyone will be excited from event to event.

I always say that every expo is a success when we introduce one person to the world of keeping reptiles responsibly and now aquatics. Saying this I will share this one text I received from a family today that has been keeping reptiles for many years and touring the expo's just as long....



> 11:06 am Hey Grant, Thanks for putting on a great Expo once again it filled mine and Daves day. I also wanted to say thanks for the auction. Today Dave and I spent the morning setting up aquariums for our new acquisitions from the auction. I have always wanted to start an aquarium and seeing those yellow labs I had to do it. I only wish I took advantage of the clubs membership offer. We cant wait until the CRBE. - Vivian


That's one new aquatic hobbyist....A future good one too

Please feel free to email me if you have any questions or comments regarding the Expo's and auctions

Great forum and great participation

Grant Crossman


----------



## igor.kanshyn

jarmilca said:


> I made a few photos during the show for people that did not have a chance to attend this show, hopefully more fish people will come next year.
> Here is the link to the pictures.


Great photos, thank you!


----------



## bettaforu

Matt did you get the corys? I didn't see that part of the auction I probably was wandering around looking at the exhibits!


----------



## matti2uude

bettaforu said:


> Matt did you get the corys? I didn't see that part of the auction I probably was wandering around looking at the exhibits!


No I didn't get them. He didn't even acknowledge I was bidding on them.


----------



## default

just read the earlier posts, i think having reptiles and aquatics at the same expo is a great idea personally, i got some mist systems and woods that im planning to use with both a land and aquatic aspect, as the two hobbies cross paths and could lead to even better ideas.
however one thing i felt about the expo was that it was great to see everything from tarantulas to snakes, it would of been much more effective if the vendors were sorted, for example, aquatics in one side and reptiles in the other, it would make searching for certain items much easier. just a thought.


----------



## Ciddian

Hey Grant! Thanks so much for taking the time to come and comment, I am sure it means a lot to people to see someone who is actively looking for ways to improve and to share.

When is the next expo anyways you guys? I never plan a head for this stuff. LOL


----------



## manmadecorals

Some pics from the Expo 

I just realized all my pics had NOTHING to do with the expo LMAO!!!


----------



## bettaforu

I think that's a good idea about having the reptiles and aquatics separated, that way people only looking for one thing can go *direct to that area *for it instead of having to search all over...for those of us interested in both, then we have 2 areas to look at. 

Also you might want to consider having the auction also split, with the reptile auctioned off between a certain time and then the fish auctioned at another time. That way people don't have to sit thru all of the items they are NOT interested in (because it was soooo haphazard no one could figure out what was going on at any given time at this last one)

This way they can just be at the auction site for the items they know are being auctioned between such and such a time! ie" Reptiles between 10 -12and Fish/Plants between 1-3pm or vice versa, obviously doing it together doesn't work!

Let's face it you are trying to amalgamize 2 completely different areas together and get people more interested in each one respectively, 
but that is just not going to work.

A Reptile or Aquatic expo is one thing (you are going to just go look/or get info on your subject) an AUCTION (you are seriously looking to buy at a discounted price) is an entirely different kettle of fish so to speak 

Most hobbyists want the items they are interested in, at an auction go quickly, so they can get on with their day....having to wait around for hours (and I mean at least 6 hours this time) for a particular item to come up (and that was only IF you knew how they were doing it which *NO ONE did *at this show) was just ludicrous!

Sorry but I was sooooo bored out of my skull waiting to see when one of my items was going to be up for auction, only to find out NO one knew, they were taking one item from one table, another from a lesser numbered one, then back to a higher one, then another from a lower one.....for the Seller's this was extremely *disorganized and frustrating*, and for a Buyer, just pointless having put down the lot number and table number only to have that fly out the [email protected]!!!! 

This combined expo IS a good idea, but lets get it ORGANIZED!!!

Hey I will even volunteer if it will get this thing off the ground. I was an administrator in my earlier working career, so I can organize people no problem 

You want my help just ASK!

I am all for promoting these events, but you/we need to get more input on how effective it can be and how to get other people involved. For one the aquatic clubs need to get together and sit down and figure out what they need to have done to make this work and then sit down with the reptile assocation and come up with a much better organized function!

Did anyone put any ads in the local newspapers to let the public know this was on? What about the topic being brought up at the reptile and aquatic club meetings, was that done? How about asking the big retailers to donate fish for the auction?

They have more than enough they never sell! Put the ones they can't sell off fast enough in the auction! Its like the clothing stores do with end of the line clothes, they donate them to places like Value Village etc....better that the fish find good homes than left to die off in some tank because no one is buying them  at least this way someone will take some home 

Just a few thoughts off the top off my head. Let's get this thing working.
More ideas appreciated, Im sure.


----------

